# PJ's Square One order coming in on Monday



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

Here is the list of items coming in on Monday (if there aren't any problems on the way)

Black Tiger Lobster
Yellow Sakura Shrimp
Scarlet Badis
Super Delta Bettas
Medium Blue Peacock Cichlids
Large Blue Peacock Cichlids
Jumbo Assorted Peacock Cichlids
Galaxy Rasboras
Japanese Blue Swordtail guppies
Endler Pairs
Mix AA Select Koi
Hong Kong Loach Pleco
Mono Argenteus
Vietnamese Mudskippers
Pea Puffers
Cardinal Shrimp
Flower Shrimp
Rainbow Shrimp
S grade Large CRS
Tank Raised Cardinal Tetras
Rummy Nose Tetras


I'll be working on the prices after they arrive. As always, I will be giving a special price for the people on here, except now I have made sure that the GTAA price is on the back of the price tag so you can get the discount from any staff member and not just me. 

I'll post when the stuff arives.

Brent.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

What exactly are the Blue Peacock Cichlids as well as the Assorted Peacock Cichlids? Any idea what the scientific names are?
--
Paul


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Just an FYI in case you want to list your stock with the correct scientific names.

Many Cherax species currently sold in stores have been scientifically identified and named over the last few years.

Black Tiger Lobster = Cherax (Cherax) peknyi
Appricot Lobster = Cherax (Cherax) holthuisi


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long but here you go.

The Eurekas are Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 
THe Blues are Aulonocara nyassae
The Reds are also Aulonocara nyassae

Brent



Y2KGT said:


> What exactly are the Blue Peacock Cichlids as well as the Assorted Peacock Cichlids? Any idea what the scientific names are?
> --
> Paul


----------



## Seb66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Picked up some Scarlett Badis yesterday. So far so good


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Seb66 said:


> Picked up some Scarlett Badis yesterday. So far so good


Ahhh yes. My favourite!!! They're like bright little humming birds in a tank. Were you the one asking about the shrimp breeding as well?

Brent


----------



## Seb66 (Mar 15, 2011)

No Brent that wasn;t me. I came in first thing Wednesday morning.


----------

